# Broken Filter/ Unfixable?



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

If you have a broken filter, that u dont want to fix, or cant, or dont want to spend money to fix it, you dont have to throw it out. Have you been to the fish store and seen the plastic containers that they hang from the side of the tank?? Well, cut the cord off the filter, take out the media and extra stuff for space. Now you have a temperary fish holder, for when you have to do anything that involves taking the fish out for a couple minutes, or whatever else you need them out for.  Just thought is was an ok idea, but i think its a bit crummy, speaking the things u would use it for, wow, not so good of an idea, sorry for the post


----------

